# VIDEO ET PHOTOS SUR IPOD TOUCH



## vinreg (27 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis un nouvel utilisateur d ipod touch et je n arrive pas à transférer de la vidéo et des photos sur mon ipod touch ... pourriez vous m aider ? Merci


----------



## yack (27 Mai 2009)

Salut Vinreg, bienvenue.
Quand tu branches ton ipod touch, il s'affiche dans iTunes (si ce n'est pas le cas, lance le manuellement).
Tu le sélectionnes, donc dans iTunes, et des onglets s'affichent : Résumé, infos, Sonneries...
Tu choisis "Photos" tu coches "synchroniser les photos" et tu choisis le dossier dans lequel tu as tes photos, ou iPhoto, si tu t'en sers.
Et à la prochaine synchro, tes photos seront dans ton iPod.

Pour les vidéos, c'est l'onglet "vidéos" et tout en bas, iTunes te propose de synchroniser tes films, (si tu les a déjà importés dans iTunes).

Et voilà !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

Pour les photos, le mieux est de créer un album dédié au transfert des photos sur l'iPod dans iPhoto et de sélectionner cet album dans les paramètres de synchronisation, onglet photos, dans iTunes.


----------

